# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  مختارات من الإكسسوارات للرجل الأنيق

## نور الشمس

*مختارات من الإكسسوارات للرجل الأنيق 
========================

1- حقيبة "أكتوايتر سبورت دافيل" Actuator Sport Duffel من مجموعة "دوكارتي" Ducarti من "تومي" Tumi مصنوعة من القماش الأحمر.







2- مجموعة أقلام "مارك توين" Mark Twain من "مون بلان" Mont Blanc ذات خطوط منحنية ومتعرجة على غطاء وأنبوب باللون الأزرق.



3-حقيبة من مجموعة "داميي آفيني" Damier Infini من "لويس فويتون" Louis Vuitton مصنوعة من الجلد الاسود.



4-قفازات من الجلد البني من "سمالتو" Smalto.



5-حذاء من الشاموا الأحمر من "هيرميس" Hermes.



6-نظارات شمسية من "سلفاتوري فيراغامو" Salvatore Ferragamo.



7-حذاء من الجلد البني من "بول سميث" Paul Smith.

مواضيع ذات صلة 
الرجل الأنيق بستايل الشعر الرمادى للرجال :نصائح لتحصل على مظهر أنيق وكلاسيكي 


8-حافظة للبطاقات مصنوعة من الجلد الاسود من "كريستيان ديور" Christian Dior.



9-حقيبة مصنوعة من الجلد الاسود والجوخ الرمادي من "كريستيان ديور" Christian Dior.



10-حذاء شتوي مصنوع من الجلد الرمادي من "إمبوريو أرماني" Emporio Armani.



11-حذاء شتوي مصنوع من الجلد الأسود من "جيورجيو أرماني" Giorgio Armani.



12-حقيبتان من "غوتشي" Gucci مصنوعتان من الجلد البني والقماس المزين بنقشة "غوتشي" التقليدية.



13-قبعة مصنوعة من الصوف باللونين الأسود والرمادي من "لويس فويتون" Louis Vuitton.

14-أزرار للقميص باللونين الفضي والازرق من "سلفاتوري فيراغامو" Salvatore Ferragamo.

-تعتبر هدية الرجل صعبة، نظراً لضيق الخيارات. ولعل أفضل ما يمكن تقديمه هو قطعة من الأكسسوارات اقرب ما تكون الى ذوقه.

-الهدية يجب أن تناسب شخصية المتلقي. فالرجل الكلاسيكي تناسبه القطع ذات التصاميم البسيطة والراقية، بعكس الرجل الذي يعتمد النمط العصري فهو يتجرأ على اختيار الأكسسوارات الغريبة.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اكسسوارات آنيقه 
تسلمي نور ع الطرح
ودي ..*

----------


## نور الشمس

*



و


يعطيج العافيه*

----------

